# Commercial Slogan Game



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone want to play a commercial slogan game?  I'll list a slogan, or part of one, and if you know what product it's for post the answer and another slogan for someone else to guess.

If you just can't get it, you can google it, just fess up when you answer.  

Okay, here's mine:

I've got the fever for the flavor of a ____________.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Victorine said:


> Okay, here's mine:
> 
> I've got the fever for the flavor of a ____________.


Pringle

What would you do for a ____________?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Klondike Bar

Nobody doesn't like__________________?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Sara Lee

You're in good hands with ________________.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Allstate


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I can't think of anything so someone else can take my turn.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The best part of waking up is  __________________.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Nestle's in your cup?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Good to the taste, not to the touch (or something like that)


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Is Floger's in your cup.



Melt's in your mouth not in your hands __________


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

M&M's

I'm Coocoo for ____________?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh no, I am quite bad at this.
Paula ny


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Uh oh.  Someone has stumped us.
Paula


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Cocoa Puffs!

Nobody better lay a finger on my ___________________


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Butterfinger

Good to the last drop.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Sofie said:


> Good to the last drop.


Maxwell House Coffee.

You'll wonder where the yellow went.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

New Formula Pepsodent

It's so easy, even a cave man can do it.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Maxwell House Coffee.
> 
> You'll wonder where the yellow went.


When you brush your teeth with Pepsodent.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Sofie said:


> New Formula Pepsodent
> 
> It's so easy, even a cave man can do it.


Geico!

Finger lickin' good.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Kentucky Fried Chicken

How do you like me now?


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Kia cars

What's in your wallet?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Capital One credit cards.

Tastes so good, [they] ask for it by name.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

[interjection- it's spelled Folger's]


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

scarlet said:


> [interjection- it's spelled Folger's]


thanks scarlet ~ I should have used spell check or maybe I need a cup


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ladyknight33 said:


> thanks scarlet ~ I should have used spell check or maybe I need a cup


don't think the spell check would catch it, and it better be decaf this time of night!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

At least she had the right brand (and product)!
Paula ny


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> Capital One credit cards.
> 
> Tastes so good, [they] ask for it by name.


Meow Mix? (I think)

_______ is it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Coke.


Your hands are soaking in it.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Palmalive Dish Wash Liquid

Mm Good! Mm good! _______ _______ ______ ____ Mm Good!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Campbell's chicken soup is

Have it your way at _______ _____


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Burger King

Please don't squeeze the _________?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Charmin.

Yo quiero ___________.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Taco Bell

Tasts great, less filling _______________ .


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Miller Lite

Whatever it is I think I see, becomes a ___________ _________ to me. 
(ok.. dating myself here, this is from the 70's.)


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Tootsie Roll

Dating myself on this one to.

__________ a little dab will do ya.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Brylcream


Where's the Beef?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Wendy's.
___________ _______________ are so chocolaty, and when I get a taste of them I trumpet Happily! (elephant tooting his trunk sound)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Wendy's.
> ___________ _______________ are so chocolaty, and when I get a taste of them I trumpet Happily! (elephant tooting his trunk sound)


I have no clue. Must be regional, and not the region I am in!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> ___________ _______________ are so chocolaty, and when I get a taste of them I trumpet Happily! (elephant tooting his trunk sound)







I found out it's Cocoa Krispies, but I cheated and googled it because I didn't know what it was either!

Okay, here's another one:

Is it live or is it ________________?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Victorine said:


> Is it live or is it ________________?


Memorex...

_____ are for kids.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Silly rabbit, Trix.

Live in your world.  Play in ours.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sony Playstation.


We love to fly and it shows.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I have no clue. Must be regional, and not the region I am in!


Not regional, but 30+ years old... It was one of my favorites as a kid. I used to sing it all around the house, driving my poor mom nuts.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Delta Airlines


With a name like ________ it has to be good.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Kindled Spirit said:


> Delta Airlines
> 
> With a name like ________ it has to be good.


Smucker's.

You got your chocolate in my peanut butter.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups


How many licks does it take to get to the center of a ______ ______?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Reese's Peanut Butter Cups
> 
> How many licks does it take to get to the center of a ______ ______?


Tootsie Pop.

Wednesday is ____ _____ _____. (Bostonians will know this.) The New York equivalent is:

____________ sono buoni.

L


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Tootsie Pop.
> 
> Wednesday is ____ _____ _____. (Bostonians will know this.) The New York equivalent is:
> 
> ...


Actually, I remember the Wednesday version in NY....

Oh, Prince spaghetti.

Give me a minute and I'll post a new question.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

______ the ____ that eats like a meal.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Actually, I remember the Wednesday version in NY....
> 
> Oh, Prince spaghetti.
> 
> Give me a minute and I'll post a new question.


Yes, Prince but you didn't fill in all the blanks.

And you didn't answer the second question. It's not Prince sono buoni.

L


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

chunkys, the soup that eats like a meal,
only your hairdresser knows for sure


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Clariol



Nothing Comes Between Me and My ____________


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crca56 said:


> chunkys, the soup that eats like a meal,
> only your hairdresser knows for sure


Clairol


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Clariol
> 
> Nothing Comes Between Me and My ____________


I could say tighty-whities but the real answer is Calvins.

Don't cook tonight it's _____ _____


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Chicken Delight!

I'll stay on that theme:
It takes a tough man to make a tender chicken.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Chicken Delight!
> 
> I'll stay on that theme:
> It takes a tough man to make a tender chicken.


Frank Perdue

Make it _____________! Or make it yourself!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Progresso


its a honey of an o!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

It's Honey Nut Cheerios.

Can you hear me now?


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Verizon


Because I'm worth it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

austenfiend said:


> Verizon
> 
> Because I'm worth it.


L'Oreal

"Share the secret of a younger looking you."


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Oil of Olay (that was a tough one and I admit it, I had to look it up....didn't want the thread to die!)

There's always room for __________.  (I figured I'd throw out an easy one, give everyone's brain cells a break!)


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

austenfiend said:


> Oil of Olay (that was a tough one and I admit it, I had to look it up....didn't want the thread to die!)
> 
> There's always room for __________. (I figured I'd throw out an easy one, give everyone's brain cells a break!)


Jello.

See the USA in your ______________


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Chevrolet

That's the best tasting __________ I ever hoid!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Vlassic pickles



Here comes the King, here comes the Big Number One


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Budweiser

Aren't you glad you use _____? Don't you wish everybody did.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Dial

_________ ____ Remembers.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Pepperidge Farm



It's mighty reckless to mess with _________.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

TEXAS!!!!!!!!!

Because everyone loves to ____________.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

you can trust your car to the man that wears the star


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

crca56 said:


> you can trust your car to the man that wears the star


Texaco

I can't believe I ate the whole thing


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Because everyone loves to ____________.


WAIT! I want to know the answer for this one because I don't recognize it.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Because everyone loves to Snuggle (fabric softener).

I can't believe I ate the whole thing - Alka Seltzer (I loved that commercial!)

New one - We try harder.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

austenfiend said:


> New one - We try harder.


Avis Rent-a-Car

I'd rather fight than switch


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Tareyton cigarettes 

I'd walk a mile for a _______


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Camel cigarette (GAH... gross.. I had to Bing it to find out.. not a smoker)

Strong enough for a man, but made for a woman.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Secret deodorant

Have a _____________ and a smile.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

mom133d said:


> Have a _____________ and a smile.


Coke

It's two, two, two mints in one


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> Coke
> 
> It's two, two, two mints in one


Doublemint Gum

Nobody doesn't like ____ ____.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Sara lee

You " Stole My Heart" and I'm gonna steal yours to.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Doublemint Gum


Sorry, you missed this one. It's Certs.

Try this one, instead

What do you want, good grammar or good taste?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> Sorry, you missed this one. It's Certs.


Duh. Of course. I kept hearing the Doublemint ad and thinking it wasn't quite right, but Certs didn't push its way through the white noise.



> Try this one, instead
> 
> What do you want, good grammar or good taste?


That one is not ringing any bells at all, although it could be Sara Lee with the "nobody doesn't like" double negative construction. LOL.

L


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

sandypeach said:


> What do you want, good grammar or good taste?


Winston tastes good like a cigarette should.

I don't wanna grow up; I'm a ________ ______ ________ kid.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Kindled Spirit said:


> You " Stole My Heart" and I'm gonna steal yours to.


Kindle! Hee hee!



Margaret said:


> I don't wanna grow up; I'm a ________ ______ ________ kid.


Toys R Us

I'm a __________, you're a ___________, wouldn't you like to be a __________ too?


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Margaret said:


> Winston tastes good like a cigarette should.
> 
> I don't wanna grow up; I'm a ________ ______ ________ kid.


Toys-R-Us

It's finger lickin' good


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Victorine said:


> Kindle! Hee hee!
> 
> Toys R Us
> 
> I'm a __________, you're a ___________, wouldn't you like to be a __________ too?


Ah, Vicki, you beat me to it!

Dr. Pepper.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Kentucky Fried Chicken

How do you spell relief?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

R-O-L-A-I-D-S

Our repairmen are the loneliest guys in town.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Maytag


America spells cheese _ _ _ _ _.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> Maytag
> 
> America spells cheese _ _ _ _ _.


K-R-A-F-T

I think I am still waiting for: _____________ sono buoni 
from several days ago...

L


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I think I am still waiting for: _____________ sono buoni
> from several days ago...
> 
> L


Ronzini (I had to Google this one)

L.S.M.F.T. ______ ________ means fine tobacco


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Lucky Strike


Manly yes, but I like it too!


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Irish Spring



Betcha can't eat just one.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> Irish Spring
> 
> Betcha can't eat just one.


Lay's Potato Chips

Wasn't L.S.M.F.T.: Lucky Strike means fine tobacco, but it also means, Lucky Strike means fine taste. ?

Here's another:

A silly millimeter longer...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Chesterfield 101's.

Like a good neighbor ________ is there.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Chesterfield 101's.
> 
> Like a good neighbor ________ is there.


Statefarm

Now... I did not read through ALL the posts so I apologize if this is a repeat....

Plop plop fizz fizz oh what a relief it is!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Alka seltzer


Eat fresh.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Subway

_________ ___________, _________ __________, Turn on the magic of colored light!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Is it Lite Brite?

The tiger in your tank


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

ESSO

Like a rock


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Prudential?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

The incredible edible __________________


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Egg
The best stuff on earth


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Snapple

Save Money, Live Better


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Walmart

You get those tiny little tea leaves in ________________


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Tetley Tea

Commercial Jingle:

He's my kind of man
I want him so
Everything about him says "go, go, go"
There's something about
An ____ ____ ____.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I have no idea on that one, but here's one I can't believe hasn't been posted...


"_________, take me away!"


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Calgon



Angela said:


> Commercial Jingle:
> 
> He's my kind of man
> I want him so
> ...


It was a commercial in the 60's and the smell reminds me of my dad.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> I have no idea on that one, but here's one I can't believe hasn't been posted...
> 
> "_________, take me away!"


Calgon


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> Calgon
> 
> It was a commercial in the 60's and the smell reminds me of my dad.


Old Spice Man? (this is a guess)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Old Spice Man? (this is a guess)


the "Man" part is correct!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Aqua Velva man.

Breakfast of champions.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Aqua Velva man.
> 
> Breakfast of champions.


Yay Jeff!!

My bologna has a first name...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Aqua Velva man.
> 
> Breakfast of champions.


Wheaties


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> Yay Jeff!!
> 
> My bologna has a first name...


Oscar Mayer


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cigars, cigarettes, ____________________?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Cigarillos?

What'll you have?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Cigars, cigarettes, ____________________?


Tiparellos?? not sure of the spelling and I forgot to type Wheaties!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> Tiparellos?? not sure of the spelling and I forgot to type Wheaties!!


You're up.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> Tiparellos?? not sure of the spelling and I forgot to type Wheaties!!


You got it, Angela. Your turn.

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry, my internet flaked on me, but I am back!


You deserve a break today...


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Mc Donalds

Voice over from commercial...
"If ever your not satisfied with one of our tires, please feel free to bring it back. Thank you, ________ ____ _______"


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

hhhmmmmm...


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

MAGreen said:


> Mc Donalds
> 
> Voice over from commercial...
> "If ever your not satisfied with one of our tires, please feel free to bring it back. Thank you, ________ ____ _______"


Is this the one where the old lady flings the unsatisfactory tire through the window of the tire shop? If so, I think it's America's Tire Store (or Company)?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> Mc Donalds
> 
> Voice over from commercial...
> "If ever your not satisfied with one of our tires, please feel free to bring it back. Thank you, ________ ____ _______"


My guess is Manny, Moe, and Jack, the Pep Boys, but this is really a guess because I never lived anywhere where they had Pep boys ads.

L


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

discount tires, or maybe ntb (national tire and battery)

you won't say it's clean until it's_____________ clean


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> Voice over from commercial...
> "If ever your not satisfied with one of our tires, please feel free to bring it back. Thank you, ________ ____ _______"


...as the old lady throws a tire through the window.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> ...as the old lady throws a tire through the window.


And here she is...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Hahaha. That's great.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

crca56 said:


> discount tires, or maybe ntb (national tire and battery)
> 
> you won't say it's clean until it's_____________ clean


Do you mean: You're not fully clean until you are Zestfully clean? (Zest soap)


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Ha ha ha!  I loved the tire commercial!  I've never seen it before.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Prudential?


And its also Chevy Trucks as well .... 

Manly, yes. But I like it too


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Irish Spring

I am made of blue sky and golden light, and I will feel this way forever.  Share the fantasy...


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Chanel No. 5 (it always makes me think of my mom)

The antidote for civilization


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

austenfiend said:


> Chanel No. 5 (it always makes me think of my mom)
> 
> The antidote for civilization


Club Med

_____________. Apply directly to the forehead!


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

head on

maybe it's ________


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

crca56 said:


> head on
> 
> maybe it's ________


Maybelline


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I am so bad, I cannot think of a thing.  Someone else can take my turn.  I love to guess though.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Does she or doesn't she?  Only her hairdresser knows for sure...


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

CLAIROLL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Does she or doesn't she? Only her hairdresser knows for sure...


Clairol


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Corky we were seconds apart. You can play the next clue.

L


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

NAH, IT'S like public speaking and getting stumped.  I just can't think of one.  You go.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll go then 

Fahrvergnügen!


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

volkswagon

when you care enough to send the very best


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hallmark


You're soaking in it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> Hallmark
> 
> You're soaking in it.


Palmolive.

Boots and shoes that cost plenty. And should.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Leslie said:


> Boots and shoes that cost plenty. And should.


Timberlands

Once upon a time there was an engineer,
Choo Choo Charlie was his name we hear.
He had an engine and he sure hade fun
He used __________ _____________ ______________ to make his train run!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Good & Plenty


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm ________ __________ I live in a shoe,
This is my dog, Tide,
Look for him in there too.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I'm ________ __________ I live in a shoe,
> This is my dog, Tide,
> Look for him in there too.


Buster Brown.

Actually, the dog's name is Tige but I thought it was Tide for years and years, too.

Pardon me, do you have any ______ __________?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Grey Poupon

Hey __________________ Man! Oh, yeah!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mom133d said:


> Grey Poupon
> 
> Hey __________________ Man! Oh, yeah!


Hey Culligan Man!

"We answer to a higher authority."


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Hebrew National Hot Dogs

Choosy mothers choose __________


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Jiff

I can't believe I ate the whole thing


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Jiff
> 
> I can't believe I ate the whole thing


Alka Seltzer.

Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Alka Seltzer.
> 
> Try it, you'll like it.


So I tried it, thought I was gonna die, took two Alka Seltzer (pretty sneaky there, Leslie)

A little dab'll do ya


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Brylcream


Sometimes you feel like a nut


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Almond Joy

Sometimes you don't


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Margaret said:


> Almond Joy
> 
> Sometimes you don't


Mounds.

We will sell no wine before its time.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Mounds.
> 
> We will sell no wine before its time.


Is that Ernest and Julio Gallo?

Sorry, Charlie.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Starkist Tuna


They're Magically Delicious!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Lucky Charms

"sound of doorbell"
Ding, dong ____ calling.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Angela said:


> Lucky Charms
> 
> "sound of doorbell"
> Ding, dong ____ calling.


Avon..

My Life, My Card.....


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

American Express

there's smart and then there's ______ smart


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> American Express
> 
> there's smart and then there's ______ smart


Kmart

You'll wonder where the yellow went, when you brush your teeth with _______________


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Pepsodent!

You press the button, we do the rest.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kodak


good to the last drop...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Maxwell House

Tea can do that.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> Is that Ernest and Julio Gallo?


No, it's not. Want to guess again?


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> No, it's not. Want to guess again?


Boone's Farm?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> No, it's not. Want to guess again?


that would be Paul Masson.

BTakkit's slogan is still up.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Maxwell House
> 
> Tea can do that.


Lipton Tea

Thank you for your support.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bartles & Jaymes

When it rains, it pours


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Morton's salt?


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

You are correct...

This company has a few...

We love to see you smile.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

McDonald's

"You have to see it to see it."


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

can't play anymore... gotta get ready for the gkids coming in this evening. have fun!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> "You have to see it to see it."


Sharp

Rethink Possible


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

AT&T

I WANT MY _______!!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

MTV

Welcome to the human network


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Cisco

You'll tell two friends, and they'll tell two friends, and so on, and so on....


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Fabrage Organics (shampoo)

It's not polite to smack your lips, but you can't help it with .....


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

FearNot said:


> AT&T
> 
> I WANT MY _______!!


After I posted this I realized that there are really two answers - the one I was thinking of dates me, "I want my Maypo!"

It's not polite to smack your lips, but you can't help it with Frito Corn Chips ??


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

FearNot said:


> It's not polite to smack your lips, but you can't help it with Frito Corn Chips ??


That's it! It is your turn now.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Margaret said:


> That's it! It is your turn now.


Weight Watchers

ANTHONY! ANTHONY!

ok a hint: Wednesday is __________ _________ day!

ok, another hint: Mother calling out the window..... ANTHONY! ANTHONY!!! and shows the kid running home.

Seriously? No body remembers this one?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Magenta said:


> ANTHONY! ANTHONY!
> 
> ok a hint: Wednesday is __________ _________ day!
> 
> ...


Is it Prince Spaghetti? (I googled it, because I didn't know it... but am still not sure.)

Here's mine:

Uh oh, better get ___________.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

maaco

we love to fly and it shows


----------



## SerenityFL (Jun 15, 2009)

Delta

"Hasn't Scratched Yet!"


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Bon Ami

Milk from contented cows


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Carnation condensed milk


The quicker picker upper


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

austenfiend said:


> Carnation condensed milk
> 
> The quicker picker upper


Bounty Paper towels

Fill it to the rim, with _____


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Brim

Its better than everything


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Magenta said:


> Weight Watchers
> 
> ANTHONY! ANTHONY!
> 
> ...


I remember, but it was local to Boston. Prince spaghetti was made in Boston; Ronzoni was a New York brand. I suspect other cities had their own local pastas, too. Apparently, when Italian immigrants first came to the US, there was no such thing as pasta sold anywhere, so some enterprising folks saw a business opportunity. For years, they only sold "regional" spaghettis in the store--you couldn't buy Ronzoni in New England, for example.

All this changed when people started paying attention to brand names and imported Italian spaghetti started appearing on the shelves.

L


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Leslie said:


> I remember, but it was local to Boston. Prince spaghetti was made in Boston; Ronzoni was a New York brand. I suspect other cities had their own local pastas, too. Apparently, when Italian immigrants first came to the US, there was no such thing as pasta sold anywhere, so some enterprising folks saw a business opportunity. For years, they only sold "regional" spaghettis in the store--you couldn't buy Ronzoni in New England, for example.
> 
> All this changed when people started paying attention to brand names and imported Italian spaghetti started appearing on the shelves.
> 
> L


They must have sold Prince Spaghetti in Philadelphia too, because I do remember that commercial.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

mom133d said:


> Brim
> 
> Its better than everything


Haagen Dazs?

Steak sauce only a cow could hate.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

A1

"Hey, _______ man!"


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Culligan

The Champagne of bottled beer


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Miller

Lifts and separates


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Cross Your Heart?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Cross Your Heart?


I think that's the another slogan for the same product...you are on the right track.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Playtex Living Bra (When you think of it, that is a bit scary!)

Always there when you have nothing to wear ...


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Margaret said:


> Always there when you have nothing to wear ...


Bluefly! (I had to google it... )

Here's mine:

Breakfast of Champions


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Wheaties

I am stuck on ________ cause _______ stuck on me!


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

bandaids, bandaids
there's something about an ____ _____ man


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

aqua velva

__________ ___________ __________, your ticket to a better night's sleep


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

austenfiend said:


> aqua velva
> 
> __________ ___________ __________, your ticket to a better night's sleep


Is that the Serta Perfect Sleeper?


----------

